#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  【话题】什么时候你会取消追踪一位创作者？

## 狼王白牙

相信大家都有自己喜欢的  画家  作家  艺术品制造家  布偶装设计家
而很多同好会在微博或各种社交网站上追踪他们的作品。

要关注一个帐号其实是很容易的一件事情，就是自己第一眼看上了，按个按钮就好了。

那么，在什么时候，你会取消关注这位作品的生产者呢？
先假设他/她没有突然关闭账号，没有突然发布完全无关的黑文（抱怨），没有突然谈起支持的政治人物。。
且你与他/她没有现实感情上的纠结等等情况下。 :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 狼王白牙

这个容易得罪创作者的问题我第一个回答好了。

最常见的是喜欢的理由消失了，例如原来关注是因为这是奇幻生物画家，可是突然他开始画人物像，或例如原本的散文是描述一个幻想世界的主题，但是突然创作品变成“穿越”类别的。写到现实上去了。

第二个，常年没有进步，这个比较少见，因为只要多多尝试就一定会进步。而且老实说没有进步并不是什么可恶的事。

第三个，创作动机不单纯，也就是用艺术或文学来包装同好圈中的争议事件，不过如果是包装自己的某种理念还可以接受。例如包装反战主题就是可以接受的。我想可能有谁要会心一笑了。

最后，降低自己的实力创作，而且是故意为之的，如果要收费就不应该低于免费送给朋友的品质，交换亦然。但是这一点不包括把以往的作品贴出来观摩。

----------

